# Ibanez RGA8 vs. Schecter Hellraiser C-8



## blutausnord777 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys, Ive been looking at 8 strings for a while now and am trying to decide between these two. I was wondering what others opinions are of these two? I havent had a chance to play ANY Schecters since I live in the middle of nowhere right now and no stores near me carry them, but I have played the RGA8 and enjoyed it. I know this is silly, but the Black Cherry color bothers me on the Schecter, but I also know that on the Ibanez, Ill have to do some work (switching out pickups, etc) to get it the way I want.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cody ratcliff (Apr 16, 2012)

I just got my RGA8 back after getting D Activator 8's installed in it. The pickups were my only issue with it in the first place so I love it now. So as long as your cool with dropping $800 on a guitar that you know you'll be swapping the pickups out on I'd say go with that.


----------



## Xiphos7 (Apr 16, 2012)

blutausnord777 said:


> Hey guys, Ive been looking at 8 strings for a while now and am trying to decide between these two. I was wondering what others opinions are of these two? I havent had a chance to play ANY Schecters since I live in the middle of nowhere right now and no stores near me carry them, but I have played the RGA8 and enjoyed it. I know this is silly, but the Black Cherry color bothers me on the Schecter, but I also know that on the Ibanez, Ill have to do some work (switching out pickups, etc) to get it the way I want.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Fair warning that schecters have FAAAT Necks, especially their 8s.
Ibanez are better, despite the pickups, so I'd say go RGA8 and swap the pickups


----------



## Zado (Apr 16, 2012)

Seriously,I'm getting tired of hearing that schecters have huge,gigantic,mastodontic,wtfindawholeworld necks.Yep,they are bigger than Ibanez ones(which I personally find unplayable since they are too thin to me)no doubt 'bout it,but everything I read about is simply exaggerated.There are so many guys playing schecs out there,even 8 stringed ones,and I'm not sure they have some unhuman,enormous hands.Come on,dont be SO pussy with dat,it's just ridiculous!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 16, 2012)

Xiphos7 said:


> Fair warning that schecters have FAAAT Necks, especially their 8s.
> Ibanez are better, despite the pickups, so I'd say go RGA8 and swap the pickups



So many opinions here.
Fat necks? Nope.
"Ibanez are better" 
Do people really not understand that opinions=/facts?


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 16, 2012)

If Schecter necks were that bad, then they wouldn't sell guitars.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 16, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> If Schecter necks were that bad, then they wouldn't sell guitars.



They're not, it's just the Ibanez elitism that permeates this community and the inability to realize the subjectivity of guitar specs.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 16, 2012)

I actually think Schecter's necks get better as they add more strings; I love their 8 string necks.

I had a Damien Elite 8 and it was a solid guitar, I just wasn't crazy about the scale length. I know it's all preference, and I'm not trying to be all like "8 strings have to have 30"+ scales", but I've found that 27-28" hits the sweet spot between playability, low end definition, and sweet-sounding high strings.

Even for F#, I thought a 74 was pushing it with my Damien. Check out the new Blackjack SLS C-8. According to Schecter's website, it's got a 28" scale and Blackouts stock. I don't know why Schecter isn't advertising the new scale length more, I feel like that would win a lot of people over.

And a Sharpie will take care of that skull inlay if you're not into that kinda thing


----------



## Thor1777 (Apr 16, 2012)

i have a Schecter c8 and love it...kept it over some customs actually and I dont find the neck fat at all....not like the Ibanez but I find if pretty slim and flat, nice


----------



## Razzy (Apr 16, 2012)

Philligan said:


> I actually think Schecter's necks get better as they add more strings; I love their 8 string necks.
> 
> I had a Damien Elite 8 and it was a solid guitar, I just wasn't crazy about the scale length. I know it's all preference, and I'm not trying to be all like "8 strings have to have 30"+ scales", but I've found that 27-28" hits the sweet spot between playability, low end definition, and sweet-sounding high strings.
> 
> ...



If the sls had come out last year, I'd own one already, but the price tag on it is easily in carvin territory.


----------



## Zado (Apr 16, 2012)

Philligan said:


> I actually think Schecter's necks get better as they add more strings; I love their 8 string necks.
> 
> I had a Damien Elite 8 and it was a solid guitar, I just wasn't crazy about the scale length. I know it's all preference, and I'm not trying to be all like "8 strings have to have 30"+ scales", but I've found that 27-28" hits the sweet spot between playability, low end definition, and sweet-sounding high strings.
> 
> ...


 there's also the new hellraiser c-8 FR 28" gloss black 

- Schecter Guitar Research

bad beautie


----------



## Philligan (Apr 16, 2012)

Razzy said:


> If the sls had come out last year, I'd own one already, but the price tag on it is easily in carvin territory.



Aww that's a bummer haha, I figured/was hoping it would be the same $849 as the regular ones. If it's close to Carvin, then yes, Carvin for sure.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 16, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> They're not, it's just the Ibanez elitism that permeates this community and the inability to realize the subjectivity of guitar specs.



I know. That's why I said that. 
I have played a few Schecters I didn't like, but it wasn't because of the necks.
That being said, I've played some lower end Schecters that played wonderfully.


----------



## Vinchester (Apr 16, 2012)

It might be the Schecter's trademark thick gloss finish that makes the neck feels thick.


----------



## guitarneeraj (Apr 16, 2012)

I played the SLS Blackjack C-8 at Musikmesse this year, and I can say it really impressed me (and I'm a HUGE Ibby Prestige neck profile fanboy). Have to say that Schecter really have a competitive edge now, FYI the SLS stands for Slim Line Series. I've owned a Blackjack C-7 before and sold it because the neck was too chunky for me to get a proper thumb placement for leads, even with ultra-low action. Although the SLS C-8 isn't in the same price range as the RGA8, you will probably end up spending on the RGA for pickups anyway, so might as well go for the Schecter, Blackouts are pretty good pickups. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Razzy (Apr 16, 2012)

guitarneeraj said:


> I played the SLS Blackjack C-8 at Musikmesse this year, and I can say it really impressed me (and I'm a HUGE Ibby Prestige neck profile fanboy). Have to say that Schecter really have a competitive edge now, FYI the SLS stands for Slim Line Series. I've owned a Blackjack C-7 before and sold it because the neck was too chunky for me to get a proper thumb placement for leads, even with ultra-low action. Although the SLS C-8 isn't in the same price range as the RGA8, you will probably end up spending on the RGA for pickups anyway, so might as well go for the Schecter, Blackouts are pretty good pickups.
> 
> Hope this helps!



If nothing else, you can sell the blackouts. In the RGA8, you can't even throw the pickups away because the trash can will spit them back out.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 16, 2012)

I prefer the ibanez 7 string necks over schecters but I've played schecter c8 black jack atx and hellraiser and I got along with them just fine. I wish the lower cutaway was a bit wider as the narrow space compromised the upper fret access, but other than that I thought it was pretty solid for the price. If it wasn't for the inlay I would be all over a walnut satin c8 black jack atx


----------



## carcass (Apr 17, 2012)

Zado said:


> Seriously,I'm getting tired of hearing that schecters have huge,gigantic,mastodontic,wtfindawholeworld necks.Yep,they are bigger than Ibanez ones(which I personally find unplayable since they are too thin to me)no doubt 'bout it,but everything I read about is simply exaggerated.There are so many guys playing schecs out there,even 8 stringed ones,and I'm not sure they have some unhuman,enormous hands.Come on,dont be SO pussy with dat,it's just ridiculous!



I could not agree more with this. Recently I got Schecter Omen 8, the cheapest of all schecter 8 string guitars, and the neck is really good, I have no problem with it .. to be honest, I have been expecting something much bigger. and FYI, you can find thread here, where one guy compares necks on Schecter 8 string and Agile 8 string .. and the Agile is much more baseball-bat-like than schecter. I have no idea, who started this bullshit that schecters are like baseball bats, but it is definitely not true.


----------



## Gregadethhh (Apr 17, 2012)

I love my RGA8 and I'll tell you why: I have fairly small hands and I find the Wizard II-8 neck comfortable to use (I needn't say it's quite thin but it is), the F tuning and scale length are spot on the strings aren't too loose and aren't too tight. I have the 2011 model with the deeper cut horns which enable higher fret access easy.

Now the bad points... the pickups are muddy and unclear they're a definite switch out, I also removed the Active EQ switch as I would rather have a tone pot instead

it cost me £590 (~$1000) for the guitar and £225 (~$360) for the pickups and tone pot (incl. having them installed by a luthier)


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2012)

I just learned from one of Tosin Abasi's (former?) students that he much prefers the feel of the Omen 8 over the RGA8. The only guitar that he's liked more is the RG2228.


----------



## blutausnord777 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I think Im leaning more towards the Ibanez mainly just because of I loved the feel and look of it. And for the Schecter, it would be a blind buy, so Im worried about that.

I dont know if anyone would know, but does anyone know if the lungdren m8's will fit in the RGA8?


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Apr 17, 2012)

Had an Ibanez RG320FM, sold it and bought a Schecter Hellraiser C-1 FR, I have 2 Hellraisers now. The Ibanez neck is too thin for playing on the low E and A strings, expecially for me because I play in Drop B. Therefore I dont think a 8 string Ibanez would be very good. The Ibanezs are good for for playing high up on the fret board, around 15-24, my Schecters still kick ass with playing high up though. SCHECTER NECKS DEFFINETELY ARENT COMPARABLE TO GIBSONS.


----------



## Gregadethhh (Apr 17, 2012)

blutausnord777 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. I think Im leaning more towards the Ibanez mainly just because of I loved the feel and look of it. And for the Schecter, it would be a blind buy, so Im worried about that.
> 
> I dont know if anyone would know, but does anyone know if the lungdren m8's will fit in the RGA8?



Don't see why they won't but if you don't like the direct mount look I'd get some pickup rings


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Apr 18, 2012)

blutausnord777 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. I think Im leaning more towards the Ibanez mainly just because of I loved the feel and look of it. And for the Schecter, it would be a blind buy, so Im worried about that.
> 
> I dont know if anyone would know, but does anyone know if the lungdren m8's will fit in the RGA8?



They'll fit, but why lundgrens? You'll need pickup covers or rings. I like covers more.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Apr 18, 2012)

Just bought a Schecter Hellraiser C-8 Special and the neck is pure joy to play. The EMG808s are a lot better than I expected (I have previously hated all active pickups I have tried) and the quality overall is higher than expected.

If you have a chance to play a Schecter or two before you make your purchase, I'd strongly encourage you to do so.


----------



## thetobarmethod (Apr 18, 2012)

Ive never played an Eight-String.....but i love Sevens, ima die hard Ibanez fan and i basically play their shit exclusively but have any of you thought about AFTER the RGA8's PU's have been switched? Like if it would be better than the Schecter?


----------



## blutausnord777 (Apr 18, 2012)

I CANT DECIDE! lol Now Im even looking at some 7 strings! ugh!


----------



## blutausnord777 (Apr 18, 2012)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> They'll fit, but why lundgrens? You'll need pickup covers or rings. I like covers more.


 

I just fell in love with the tone of those pickups. A friend of mine has lundgrens (not 8 string p/u) and they sound amazing. Im not opposed to active pickups, I just loved they way they sound. It sucks its about $400 for the pair.

Just wondering, besides the obvious (EMG, Duncan, etc) are there any really good 8 string active pickups out there I should check out?


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well if you're dropping $800 on an Ibanez, then $400 for pickups. Why don't you just get a Carvin? They look better, feel better, sound better, smell better, and they start at $1000 for Barebones specs. Also when I compared and rga8 to the Carvin, the Carvin wins in every way. Then you could sell the Carvin pickups and get lundgrens if you have to, I doubt you will, the Carvin pickups are great, and they're active.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Apr 18, 2012)

blutausnord777 said:


> I just fell in love with the tone of those pickups. A friend of mine has lundgrens (not 8 string p/u) and they sound amazing. Im not opposed to active pickups, I just loved they way they sound. It sucks its about $400 for the pair.
> 
> Just wondering, besides the obvious (EMG, Duncan, etc) are there any really good 8 string active pickups out there I should check out?



I haven't really tried many active pickups. I never liked them to be honest. Sorry, but there is a few new pickups that I hear are great. Like Dimarzio paf's , lace aluma deathbars, and bareknuckle pickups in case you've never heard of them. They aren't new but I think you might like them.


----------



## that short guy (Apr 18, 2012)

First off I want to say that everyone saying that Schecters are massive necks and are so much thicker than an Ibanez... Schecter necks are 1mm thicker than the Ibanez. If my midget ass can play them without a problem, man up and find a different excuse lol 

But now that I've said that I will say that Schecter necks are very glossy and that tends to casuse a lot of drag when playing that slows you down so if you get the schecter take a piece of steel wool or an abrasive pad to the the back of the neck to make a satan finish and it'll fly.

The Ibanez is a good guitar and like everyone else has said once you swap the pups out it'll be good to go.

But my actual advice is don't buy a guitar without playing it. Play them both way the pros and cons and make a decision.

Good luck


----------



## AVH (Apr 18, 2012)

Apples and oranges guys. Both companies also make their share of lemons, as I've seen cross my bench over the years. So, like anything else, it just boils down to different tastes...people get so bent out shape when someone doesn't agree with their favorite brand, model, etc., and it's really not worth bothering about. If some of you put as much focus and hours of energy into your playing as squabbling over differences in gear on guitar forums...you get my gist. It's all good. 

Saw this tidbit on the Schecter website though under the Rosewood description: "The sound is richer in fundamental than Maple *because the stray overtones are absorbed into the oily pores*". 

 Really? In almost 40 years of playing guitar and being a professional tech, this is the first time I've heard of rosewood tonality described as such. Clearly they aren't marketing to luthiers. 

And btw, you can also order Lundgren M8C that comes in an EMG808-sized housing for a direct retrofit.


----------



## Gregadethhh (Apr 18, 2012)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> They'll fit, but why lundgrens? You'll need pickup covers or rings. I like covers more.



You don't *need* covers or rings... it's more aesthetic than practical


----------



## blutausnord777 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dendroaspis said:


> And btw, you can also order Lundgren M8C that comes in an EMG808-sized housing for a direct retrofit.


 

Dude, thank you! I didnt even notice that on thier site until you mentioned that. Ill get those.


----------



## dkuehn1 (Apr 19, 2012)

I actually just got a Schecter C-8 Special recently (trans black, so no worries about the finish you dislike) and honestly, I have had not one issue transitioning from my 7 over to this. My Damien 7 has a thicker neck than the Hellraiser, and I really haven't had it 'slow me down' yet. The finish on the neck is very heavy though. But when compared to the unfinished neck on my 7, I can honestly say, that personally I have had no issues nailing the same licks and riffs at the same speeds on the 8. The only difficulty being the fret size, so the little bit more of a stretch was it really.

As for the RGA8, I have never played one, so I can only offer the opinion on the feel of the Schecter. I did have to get my 8 without playing it first, and out of the box, it was in tune, had a super low action with no fret buzz, and just played like I would expect a professionally set up guitar to play. Minus the set up cost. The EMG's actually sounds great, but dont scream your brains out (my Crunchlab 7 has more output to my ears), but don't mistake that for weak! They really pack a HUGE tight attack and are very punchy and responsive. I doubt I will need to be swapping them out. And these were the first actives so I owned, so I was a tad worried about that!


----------



## AmbienT (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been eyeing off one of those Schecter Hellraiser C-8 fr's myself, just cant even seem to find any 7/8 schecters locally, or anything 27-28" scale to get a feel for the length


----------



## dkuehn1 (Apr 19, 2012)

A5phyx1at1on said:


> I've been eyeing off one of those Schecter Hellraiser C-8 fr's myself, just cant even seem to find any 7/8 schecters locally, or anything 27-28" scale to get a feel for the length



Tell me about it! As if a 7 wasnt hard enough to get your hands on! In my local area, you can go to 4 Guitar Centers all within an hour or so, and find maybe 4 or 5 7 stings, and NO 8's. Thats why I blind ordered. I was happy! Doesnt mean everyone will be, but I am glad I was! Its the recommendation I can give you personally! What kind of music do you play and what kind of player are you?

These are questions that can help you make up your mind

Btw. the C-8 I have is a 26.5" scale. I tuned it stock to E, with a .74 gauge. It looks crazy buzzy when you look at it when struck hard, but doesnt come through my amp. I am sure though it does have a large effect on the sustain. But then again, that can all be remedied by technique and finger control. People always seem to forget that factor. It isnt always the scale, or the pickup or the amp, but the player! Give Vai a POS guitar through a POS amp, guess what. Still mofo Vai.


----------



## Xiphos7 (Apr 22, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> So many opinions here.
> Fat necks? Nope.
> "Ibanez are better"
> Do people really not understand that opinions=/facts?



Did i say that it was a fact?
Did i offend any schecter players out there? If so sorry, deal with it
I stated my opinion... shoot me


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2012)

Xiphos7 said:


> Did i say that it was a fact?
> Did i offend any schecter players out there? If so sorry, deal with it
> I stated my opinion... shoot me



You stated your opinion as if it was one.
Drop the keyboard warrior attitude, it tends to end in a ban.
Just some friendly advice.


----------



## Xiphos7 (Apr 22, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> You stated your opinion as if it was one.
> Drop the keyboard warrior attitude, it tends to end in a ban.
> Just some friendly advice.


Fat necks? Nope. sounds like you're presenting your opinion as fact just as much as i was. I appreciate your advice though.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2012)

Xiphos7 said:


> Fat necks? Nope. sounds like you're presenting your opinion as fact just as much as i was. I appreciate your advice though.



They don't have fat necks. They're literally 1mm thicker than your precious Ibanez. Stop acting like an asshole and presenting your opinions as fact.


----------



## Xiphos7 (Apr 22, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> They don't have fat necks. They're literally 1mm thicker than your precious Ibanez. Stop acting like an asshole and presenting your opinions as fact.


My 8 string isn't an ibanez...
I'm just saying that you also presented your opinion as a fact


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2012)

Xiphos7 said:


> My 8 string isn't an ibanez...
> I'm just saying that you also presented your opinion as a fact



I did no such thing. I simply pointed out that you saying "Fair warning that schecters have FAAAT Necks, especially their 8s.
Ibanez are better, despite the pickups, so I'd say go RGA8 and swap the pickups"
Is a biased statement that presents your veiwpoint as fact.


----------



## Xiphos7 (Apr 22, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> I did no such thing. I simply pointed out that you saying "Fair warning that schecters have FAAAT Necks, especially their 8s.
> Ibanez are better, despite the pickups, so I'd say go RGA8 and swap the pickups"
> Is a biased statement that presents your veiwpoint as fact.


Yes it's a biased statement, saying something as closed as NOPE, saying that there's no way that they are fatter is the same. I'm bored of this, so say whatever you want, i don't care, I'm leaving


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Apr 22, 2012)

Xiphos7 said:


> I'm bored of this, so say whatever you want, i don't care, I'm leaving



 This guy. 

In a thread like this, if it doesn't include measurements or specs or pics at least... it's an opinion.

My opinion is that the neck on the Hellraiser C-8 isn't fat - but it is also not as thin as the Ibanez. 

I think a better way of putting it might be to refer to the shape of the neck? To me, the Schecter neck is a soft C shape, and by all acounts the Ibanez is more of a wide D. The difference in shapes obviously means there will be more meat down the centre of the neck on the Schecter. 

I am genuinely surprised at how comfortable the Schecter neck is. I've just jumped straight up to an 8 string from a 6 and expected it to be much harder to adjust to than it has been.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Apr 22, 2012)

I like how you both liked that post.


----------



## AmbienT (Aug 6, 2012)

dkuehn1 said:


> Tell me about it! As if a 7 wasnt hard enough to get your hands on! In my local area, you can go to 4 Guitar Centers all within an hour or so, and find maybe 4 or 5 7 stings, and NO 8's. Thats why I blind ordered. I was happy! Doesnt mean everyone will be, but I am glad I was! Its the recommendation I can give you personally! What kind of music do you play and what kind of player are you?
> 
> These are questions that can help you make up your mind
> 
> Btw. the C-8 I have is a 26.5" scale. I tuned it stock to E, with a .74 gauge. It looks crazy buzzy when you look at it when struck hard, but doesnt come through my amp. I am sure though it does have a large effect on the sustain. But then again, that can all be remedied by technique and finger control. People always seem to forget that factor. It isnt always the scale, or the pickup or the amp, but the player! Give Vai a POS guitar through a POS amp, guess what. Still mofo Vai.




I'm not even sure if we have GC over here in Australia 
Everything is so hard to find here, and even if you do it's probably worth twice what Americans pay. ($3000rrp on a 6505+ here)

The local shops are crammed full of Ibanez RG's and rarely anything extended scale or in a 7.

Could a possible truss rod/action adjustment remedy your buzz problem?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Aug 7, 2012)

No GC in Australia, mate. Hydes/Allens carry lots of Schecter stuff and Ibanex dealers are usually not too hard to find. Finding a shop that has 8 strings and the like in stock on the other hand... is a right pain in the arse.

The buzz on dkuehn1's low string is because it's a .074, which is not heavy enough when tuned to F#, let alone tuned down a whole step to E. Unless you have a really, really light touch with your picking you're going to need a heavier string to get rid of that buzz.

I'm using a ZOG 8 string set on my C-8 at the moment and it's bloody fantastic. It's not his stock 8 set, so if you're going to order - tell him you want a set for a Schecter tuned to drop E and he'll sort you out.

Edit: also, if you can try out an example of a guitar you like here - it's worth checking out second hand stuff on musiciansfriend and getting it shipped over. I ended up with a C-8 Hellraiser Special in brand new condition for LESS (free shipping!) than the price of an Omen 8 in a store here. Go figure!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 7, 2012)

can i ask, what guages did that ZOG set end up at?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Aug 8, 2012)

Alex doesn't publish his string gauges, so I can't tell you what they are.

If I had to guess, I'd put the high E at 10 and the low E at about 95. It's a bit of a step down from there to the low B which is somewhere around 70, but the set is designed for drop tuning with a balanced feel, so the low string is pretty beefy.

In all honesty, I'm not even motivated to find out what the gauges are, because the set comes made up, it feels perfect to me and it's not too expensive. As far as 8 string sets go, I've found mine and probably won't bother looking any further.


----------



## Orsinium (Aug 8, 2012)

I have played a schecter c-8 hellraiser, an Ibanez RG2228, and I own an Ibanez RGA8QM. In all honesty I would recommend playing them all to see which you like better. If your a fan of thinner flatter necks go Ibby, if you like slightly beefier glossy necks go schecter. I really like the hellraiser c-7 but I really did not enjoy playing the c-8 there was just something about it that didn't work for me it's either the scale length or the volume and tone knob placement was so close but everything else was fine. With ibanez ofcourse the pickups are terrible a must change I highly recommend the D'Activators.


----------

